# Travel Advertising > Spa and Beauty >  Indian jewelry designs

## Aalia Nebhan

Indian jewelry designs are liked for their beauty attraction, exclusive designs and workmanship. The patterns are made to look resplendent and multi-colored by incorporating other valuable stones like emeralds, rubies, opal, turquoise, pearls and corals. Even the flower inspired styles come studded with pearls, rubies and diamonds with an intention to add elegance to the even more attractive designs.

----------


## davidsmith36

Indian gems outlines are enjoyed for their magnificence fascination, restrictive plans and workmanship. The examples are made to look brilliant and multi-hued by consolidating other profitable stones like emeralds, rubies, opal, turquoise, pearls and corals. Indeed, even the blossom roused styles come studded with pearls, rubies and precious stones with an expectation to add tastefulness to the considerably more alluring plans.

----------


## RandallTCarlin

thanks for the designs update.

----------

